
Chrome and Safari extension to rehabilitate disruptive footnotes. - hpeikemo
http://openideas.ideon.co/2011/rehabilitate-disruptive-footnotes
======
hpeikemo
I mentioned Footnotify before on HN but I'm resubmitting it now as the Google
Chrome version of Footnotify was just released.

